# Audio fitment



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm looking to get some front components fitted to my car and some sound deadening around the front speakers and a sub and amp. I'm not good with audio stuff myself. Is there anyone here that is skilful enough to do this for me? I'm prepared to pay cash obviously. Or any places you recommend that will do a good job? But not expensive. I already have all the stuff from a few months ago. I'm from fife but don't mind travelling a bit. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

I had mine done at Skidz in Falkirk on my last car. Top guys and always seem to be very careful on there workmanship. Here's some contact details for them:

T: 01324 630 060
E: [email protected]

I've fitted a few subs to my older cars and installed some front components to another too. Takes quiet a while if your pulling up door rubber/bits of carpet for a good job I but wouldn't be confident doing it on somebody else's pride & joy unfortunately


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Contact dougie @ trix in Dunfermline - done magazine installs since the 90's and knows all ICE inside out, believe he used to do SKIDZ larger pieces of work.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can get a hold of Jim Baxter from Leven he is your man.

He did a full install for me on my Lupo a few years back and it was awesome, all wires hidden, everything put back together nice n neat n nothing broken etc and of course it sounded amazing.

He was retired last I heard but still does the odd job from home but he is top class.

James Baxter Audio Vision

20 Dewar Drive,
Leven,
Fife,
KY8 4DJ
01333 426865


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

rossmuir1978 said:


> Contact dougie @ trix in Dunfermline - done magazine installs since the 90's and knows all ICE inside out, believe he used to do SKIDZ larger pieces of work.


They've got a Facebook page if that helps getting in touch with them. Had a bit of work done there myself since getting my golf. Top lads.


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.audiowise.co.uk/ in East Kilbride are good.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

[email protected] for def if in fife bud, wnt rip u off.


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

yup i would say dougie also.. done a few allarm installs etc for me allways a good job


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Have known Dougie @ Trix since I was 16. He was installing audio for KAS many many years ago and has never done anything else, does a top class job.

Dougie 01383 726777


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Vtech or skidz.....

Vtech is in Cumbernauld 
Skidz is in Falkirk

I've used vtech as do my work cracking guys


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Guy called Ron from MF2K in Glasgow does a lot of good work and show cars! 
http://www.mf2k.com/


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion guys.


----------

